# Thinking of using Spirit Halloween's jumping spider upside down, is that a good idea?



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

So uh yeah I am thinking of mounting my jumping spider from spirit Halloween to the ceiling, anyone think it is a good idea ( I don't want to break it ), but I think it would be cool to have it come down from the ceiling.

Thanks in advance I just want to know if it would work with out breaking or anything like that


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure how you would mount to the ceiling without damaging it, unless it is mounted to the rafters of a garage ceiling.

But bypassing that point, I use a step pad with my spider. Does it have a motion sensor built in?

Just initial thoughts.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

they have a sound sensor which can be fun if it doesn't go off the first time they pass it.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

ATLfun said:


> Not sure how you would mount to the ceiling without damaging it, unless it is mounted to the rafters of a garage ceiling.
> 
> But bypassing that point, I use a step pad with my spider. Does it have a motion sensor built in?
> 
> Just initial thoughts.


well I modded the wire to my step pad to make it longer so I could stick it on the ceiling and still have the pad on the floor, what I was trying to ask was will it still work on the ceiling with out it breaking. I honestly plan to super glue the plastic base to the ceiling, but I don't want to do that if it cant be operated upside down with out it busting.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Not sure what the mechanism inside is and how that would react upside down... but I do know that just super gluing it to the ceiling won't hold up long.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

The Red Skull said:


> Not sure what the mechanism inside is and how that would react upside down... but I do know that just super gluing it to the ceiling won't hold up long.


So... hmm sounds like I will just have to try it then and as for mounting it would you have any good idea (I don't want it to fall on anyone)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a jumping spider. Interesting idea. I would suggest some sort of bracket to be molded to the shape of the base and onto the ceiling. You will need to be careful with bracket choice and position since the mechanism of the prop goes along the sides of the base. My concern is that the jumping movement along with gravity could pull it out of your ceiling possibly injuring someone or breaking the prop. I agree, superglue wouldn't hold up and I agree with ATLfun that a rafter would be a good choice. I like your idea of it being on the ceiling though!


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Copchick said:


> I have a jumping spider. Interesting idea. I would suggest some sort of bracket to be molded to the shape of the base and onto the ceiling. You will need to be careful with bracket choice and position since the mechanism of the prop goes along the sides of the base. My concern is that the jumping movement along with gravity could pull it out of your ceiling possibly injuring someone or breaking the prop. I agree, superglue wouldn't hold up and I agree with ATLfun that a rafter would be a good choice. I like your idea of it being on the ceiling though!


Oh I see so it might just try to escape the ceiling if I put it up there looks like I will have to make something over kill to hold it then.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Well, sorta. If you or anyone you know can make the brackets. With it being on the ceiling, I'd want to be sure it won't pull off due to it's weight and gravity. It IS possible though. Sure would be neat to see it that way, definitely!


----------



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)

_I have one. Think it'll retract OK?_


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

I will be posting it once I have it worked out, planning on putting bolts through the base and into a 2 inch thick back board then screwing the whole thing to the rafters with decking screws.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

That might put a lot of stress on the motor. The spring pops it out, and the motor retracts it. Now, it will not only have to work against the spring but gravity will be working against it instead of for it.

As far as mounting it, would plastic zip ties work? Mine is in storage right now so I can't remember what the base looks like.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

It might break. The spider uses a large spring to fight gravity and launch the spider against gravity. The motor is used to load the spring and lock it in its down position. If you place it upside down no gravity will assist the spring and work against the small motor. 

Its worth a try but it may not last. I find this chinese stuff borderline on any quality and that includes the spider as it may not reset into is low position (up position upside down) as it has a hard time normally to do this ad sometimes clicks away until it catches.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds like a fun idea, but the thought of 1, damaging your roof, 2, possibly damaging a fairly expensive prop, (I build all of mine, so anything that costs more than materials is expensive to me!! Lol!!) and 3, possibly injuring someone for a slight startle, is way to much risk for my taste. Why not just put it some where it'll work properly, and have a solid startle, and not risk all the negatives. The thought of that spider falling on someone, and a possible lawsuit, is far scarier than any startle it would produce on the ceiling!! Just my two cents!!


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

howlin mad jack said:


> Sounds like a fun idea, but the thought of 1, damaging your roof, 2, possibly damaging a fairly expensive prop, (I build all of mine, so anything that costs more than materials is expensive to me!! Lol!!) and 3, possibly injuring someone for a slight startle, is way to much risk for my taste. Why not just put it some where it'll work properly, and have a solid startle, and not risk all the negatives. The thought of that spider falling on someone, and a possible lawsuit, is far scarier than any startle it would produce on the ceiling!! Just my two cents!!


Well I might not do it since it might break the prop however the main reason I was planning to stick it up there is because this year I have a limited 10 x 10 foot space to do Halloween in.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

MR David Person said:


> I will be posting it once I have it worked out, planning on putting bolts through the base and into a 2 inch thick back board then screwing the whole thing to the rafters with decking screws.


So you never mounted your jumping spider?


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Cool idea. I'm sure your guest will not be expecting that. I too worry about the safety issue of it falling with just glue. I would also suggest bolting it up there. 
Did you give any thought to maybe mounting it at at 90 degree angle, like on a wall? If your haunt can handle it I would have a little alcove like a vent duct in the ceiling and have the spider come down that way.









I don't know if this will be any less stress on the motor but it would be pretty cool.
*


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't think stress on the motor is the issue, it winds the spider up against a fairly strong spring as it is, and I don't think adding the weight of the spider will result in much of a change in torque on the motor. I would be concerned about stress on the arm and where it mounts to the base. It is designed to handle the force on the arm as the spider extends and stops, which is away from the base, and down (assuming the base is resting on the ground). Hanging it up changes the stress on the arm to away from the base and up, i.e. the force of the spider extending will be the same as if you extended the spider, then pulled up on the spider while the base is resting on the ground. Mounting it on the wall will increase the stress on the arm away from the base on extension, because now the arm will have to stop the momentum of the spider heading away from the base, and the counter the weight of the spider. Not saying it wont work, these are just the things I would consider and look closely at the spider arm and base with this in mind.


----------

